# I Just Got A Nail Spotter..



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Over the weekend I bought a used Tapetech nail spotter for $100. I bought it from a contractor that I used to work for. I remember when he bought it new for a little over $200. Myself and another guy were the only ones to ever use it.

When we used it, we still had to wipe behind it at the start and stop points because it was leaving flags. Is there anything that I need to know to get this tool to work at its optimum potential?

I also used this tool to load the inside beads on the window returns. It worked great for that so, I will still have a great use for it besides screws.

Please tell me the secret to not having to do any wiping behind the nail spotter.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

It's all in how you set your blade. You want your blade to be just a hair above the face of the nailspotter so that mud can't get by just like on the box and anglehead. 

Also when you put the blade on a flat plate it should have an arc in it like the flat box, if it doesn't hit it the center with something soft like the back end of a screw driver to give it an an arc.

That should solve your problem, if not you might need a new blade.


----------

